# Allo la boucherie Sanzot ?



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2004)

Ceci n'est pas un lien vers un site cochon 

Ca change du boudin


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ceci n'est pas un lien vers un site cochon  Ca change du boudin


Ah ! Les belles cochonnes !  
Le prix du kilo ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Septembre 2004)

Mouais :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:...


----------



## iTof (13 Septembre 2004)

j'ai regardé une vidéo sur l'abattage des porcins cet après'm, tout un poème... mais mon Dieu que s'est bon une fois charcutailler !


----------



## semac (13 Septembre 2004)

et pis c'est comme le jambon reconstitué, y'a pas trop de gras   

 :rose:  j'ai dit uneee conneeerieeeuu ?


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mouais :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:...


 un problème avec ça ?


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mouais :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:...


Bon, bon ! Que dire alors ?
Ah ! Les beaux boudins ?
Mouais, ce n'est pas mieux !   
Et puis, la charcuterie avec son salpêtre
n'est pas recommandée pour la santé.
Sauf une bonne saucisse sèche de l'Aveyron.   
En Aveyron tout est bon !


----------



## guytantakul (13 Septembre 2004)

Pareil que modern (bof, bof), je trouve qu'on ne fait qu'effleurer le sujet 
Il y avait tant à faire avec ces accessoires (le réalisateur, il est pas bien malin, dites-donc)


----------



## semac (13 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mouais :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:...



en fait j'suis d'accord !!


y'a beaucoup trop de tissu  :hein:


----------



## guytantakul (13 Septembre 2004)

Pas assez d'action, à mon avis 

J'aime bien le lancer de bacon sur le flanc, mais à part ça... (si le saindoux, mais sans plus)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mouais :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:...



Se revoir en vidéo, c'est pas facile  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2004)

Hehe pas mal


----------



## theozdevil (13 Septembre 2004)

Je Veux Les Deux Meme Fille Chez Moi:d


----------



## Grug (13 Septembre 2004)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Je Veux Les Deux Meme Fille Chez Moi:d


 t'es charcutier ?


----------



## dool (13 Septembre 2004)

c'est pas facile d'etre une fille dans la vie hein Modern 

 Nan mais regarder les moi ses ptites boules rempli de mayonnaise s'exiter devant de la cochonnaille ! faites moi un saucisse-purée au lieu de faire les porcinets tout frais sorti de maman truie !
 ..........(faut que j'en rajoute pour les suce et pti bleus ???)


----------



## molgow (13 Septembre 2004)

Ca donne envie de chair fraiche tout ça


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas facile d'etre une fille dans la vie hein Modern
> 
> Nan mais regarder les moi ses ptites boules rempli de mayonnaise s'exiter devant de la cochonnaille ! faites moi un saucisse-purée au lieu de faire les porcinets tout frais sorti de maman truie !
> ..........(faut que j'en rajoute pour les suce et pti bleus ???)



Va donc te toucher plus loin.


----------



## dool (13 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Va donc te toucher plus loin.


 Ah un susceptible (ou un solidaire)...bon je vais jouer de mon humour cul-turisant ailleurs promis :rose:
 Desolee


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2004)

Tu ne peux jouer de rien avec moi.

Je vois à travers toi.


----------



## theozdevil (13 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> t'es charcutier ?


 Les filles je veux les fillles


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Septembre 2004)

T'as pas un peu plus cochon Finn ?


----------



## loustic (13 Septembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas un peu plus cochon Finn ?


Genre jambonneaux flasques
avec beaucoup de dégoulinant
et des gros gras bras bruns.
Sans haut et sans bas (brésilienne ?)
C'est la fatigue...
Bonne nuit.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Décembre 2005)

Up pour le purfilsdelacochonnaille :love:


----------



## mado (7 Décembre 2005)

Si tu le dis 

:love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2005)

Chuis dégouté avec ma salade pour midi


----------



## mado (7 Décembre 2005)

Essaie le museau


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Décembre 2005)

Besoin d'un cuistot ?

Appelez 41


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Décembre 2005)

*Bon, eh bien*
je trouve tout cela très sain.


----------



## duracel (7 Décembre 2005)

Dans le cochon, tout est bon.


----------



## La mouette (7 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ceci n'est pas un lien vers un site cochon
> 
> Ca change du boudin




Vais prendre une douche    

Reviens....:rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Décembre 2005)

*Tous ces gros saucissons*
c'est limite hors charte ça...


----------



## La mouette (7 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tous ces gros saucissons*
> c'est limite hors charte ça...



Mais la limite n'est pas passée...


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Dans le cochon, tout est bon.


Comme en Aveyron
Poil au menton
En vertu de la loi antidiscrimination
On éliminera le cochon
Et on le remplacera par du mouton
Qui donne du saucisson
Fumé au goudron
Apprécié du pochtron
Accroché au guidon
Du cycliste champion
Vomi par le ronchon
Aussi par le grognon
Poil au menton
Au temps du Pharaon
Buvant du Bourbon
En se crépant le chignon
Regardant le Téléthon
Pissant dans le bidon
Pour faire du badigeon
L'un et l'autre merdaillons
Embarqués dans le fourgon
Bouffés par les morpions
Cachés sous l'édredon
Espèces de fanfarons
Couverts de phlegmons
Attrapés au Japon
Se prennent pour Napoléon
Jouent de l'accordéon
Boivent un bouillon
Remuent du croupion
...
Maintenant un petit roupillon
Poil au menton
...

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## toys (8 Décembre 2005)

j'aime la viande:love: :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, eh bien*
> je trouve tout cela très sain.



Une oeuvre d'avant garde qui semble réalisée par une personalité borderline ; peut être un tueur en série qui s'ignore encore, mais qui semble pourtant assez proche du passage à l'acte... Il n'est jamais bon de laisser se mélanger, dans un esprit malade, la mort et le sexe... Toujours est-il que que le résultat fascine autant qu'il révulse, miroir de nos propres psychoses enfouies... Non, ça va très loin, tout de même...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une oeuvre d'avant garde qui semble réalisée par une personalité borderline ; peut être un tueur en série qui s'ignore encore, mais qui semble pourtant assez proche du passage à l'acte... Il n'est jamais bon de laisser se mélanger, dans un esprit malade, la mort et le sexe... Toujours est-il que que le résultat fascine autant qu'il révulse, miroir de nos propres psychoses enfouies... Non, ça va très loin, tout de même...



Je dirais même plus : un hybride catharcistique monstrueux tout droit sorti des accouplements obscènes, au fond de l'arrière boutique d'une charcuterie délétère, d'un Georges Bataille, d'un Marc Dorcel et d'une Geneviève de Fontenay. Et encore je suis loin du compte, je pense...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

Pas trè beaux,le morceaux. Ca sent l'elevage intensif, les hormones, les colorants et conservateurs...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2005)

Et en plus c'est indécent par rapport à ceuw qui meurent de faim. Vous allez me dire qu'on a réfilé les restes aux assoces carritatives et aux chiens, mais ce gachis est honteux.
Que du beuf et du cochon
Même pas moyen d'apercevoir des escalopes.


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Décembre 2005)

qque de classe, de finesse, de fraîcheur et de légèreté du soir... beaucoup d'espoir...:love: :love: 
c'est tellement beau, qu'on voit bien que c'est pas du mou de veau...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Décembre 2005)

*Mon plus gros fantasme*
serait de copuler sur un étal de boucherie dûment rempli.

Jamais la viande n'a été aussi sensuelle.
Il me tarde désormais de rencontrer ces jeunes filles.








:love:


----------



## guytantakul (8 Décembre 2005)

Pareil, j'ai toujours dit que ce film manquait d'action sincère.

On ne fait qu'effleurer le sujet (je me répète) à petites touches pudiques. 

Moi et mon posse des années 90 (trou-de-balle-métal était notre intitulé et accessoirement cri de guerre) avons poussé le bouchon plus loin, mais malheureusement sans caméra, ni réalisateur.

Sauf une fois, ou on a fait une animation (image par image avec un caméscope) d'un acteur en gros plan se faisant recouvrir comme par magie le tronche de paté. 
Rigolo à faire et à montrer, mais sans plus.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Décembre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais même plus : un hybride catharcistique monstrueux tout droit sorti des accouplements obscènes, au fond de l'arrière boutique d'une charcuterie délétère, d'un Georges Bataille, d'un Marc Dorcel et d'une Geneviève de Fontenay. Et encore je suis loin du compte, je pense...



Je trouve les références pertinentes...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

Bien évidemment toute cette charcutaille industrielle que manipulent nos deux donzelles n'ont ni l'aspect authentique ni sans aucun doute la qualité gustative d'un figatellu ou d'une andouille de Guéméné :hein:


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Décembre 2005)

en même temps, de mêmes suggestions avec un belle andouille qui se délite, ça perdrait un peu de son mordant...  :rateau:


----------



## rezba (9 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> en même temps, de mêmes suggestions avec un belle andouille qui se délite, ça perdrait un peu de son mordant...  :rateau:


Tiens, tu me fais penser tout à coup qu'il y a dans mon congelateur trois magnifiques spécimens d'andouillettes beaujolaises de 450 gr chacune, issues du laboratoire réputé de Monsieur Xavier Braillon, sis à Anse, dans le Rhône. Et qu'elles nous attendent.  :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

_Une bonne politique c'est comme une bonne andouille : çà sent toujours un peu la merde_

Charles de Gaulle


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, tu me fais penser tout à coup qu'il y a dans mon congelateur trois magnifiques spécimens d'andouillettes beaujolaises de 450 gr chacune, issue du laboratoire réputé de Monsieur Xavier Braillon, sis à Anse, dans le Rhône. Et qu'elles nous attendent.  :love: :love:



ça c'est une bonne nouvelle...  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, tu me fais penser tout à coup qu'il y a dans mon congelateur trois magnifiques spécimens d'andouillettes beaujolaises de 450 gr chacune, issues du laboratoire réputé de Monsieur Xavier Braillon, sis à Anse, dans le Rhône. Et qu'elles nous attendent.  :love: :love:




*Aaaaaaaarrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*
Rhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Gloups





 :love: :love: :love:


----------



## rezba (9 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Aaaaaaaarrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*
> Rhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> ...




Arfff.
On peut effectivement imaginer déguster ces trésors avec Une Carte Blanche 2001 blancs du Chateau la Tuilerie, en Costières de Nîmes. Maintenant, le faire aussi avec un nîmois, faut que je demande à mes corréligionnaires.


----------



## loustic (9 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Arfff.
> On peut effectivement imaginer déguster ces trésors avec Une Carte Blanche 2001 blancs du Chateau la Tuilerie, en Costières de Nîmes. Maintenant, le faire aussi avec un nîmois, faut que je demande à mes corréligionnaires.


Difficile de s'empêcher de saliver...


----------



## toys (10 Décembre 2005)

avec ca même les végétarien aime la viande.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Arfff.
> On peut effectivement imaginer déguster ces trésors avec Une Carte Blanche 2001 blancs du Chateau la Tuilerie, en Costières de Nîmes. Maintenant, le faire aussi avec un nîmois, faut que je demande à mes corréligionnaires.




*un collège de Montpelliérains*
buvant du Costières de Nîmes.

Voilà un geste fort qui ½uvrerait indubitablement pour le rapprochement et l'amitié entre les peuples.













P.S : Le château Grande Cassagne blanc vieillit en fûts de chène est en tout points remarquable également


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Décembre 2005)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *un collège de Montpelliérains*
> buvant du Costières de Nîmes.
> 
> Voilà un geste fort qui ½uvrerait indubitablement pour le rapprochement et l'amitié entre les peuples.
> ...



Et moi? Je sens le pâté de tête? :rateau:  
Mon peuple veut bien se rapprocher du votre... :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et moi? Je sens le pâté de tête? :rateau:




*Non et heureusement*
conseil d'ami, ce serait bien trop dangereux pour toi.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Décembre 2005)

*Vous avez déjà observé un requin ?*
Au moment d'attaquer ses yeux se révulsent, passant du noir au blanc.

Ben moi, au moment de manger de la bonne charcuterie, c'est pareil.










:love: 
:rateau:


----------



## mado (11 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vous avez déjà observé un requin ?*
> Au moment d'attaquer ses yeux se révulsent, passant du noir au blanc.
> 
> Ben moi, au moment de manger de la bonne charcuterie, c'est pareil.
> ...


 
ah merde  c'est pas moi qui te faisais cet effet là ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> ah merde  c'est pas moi qui te faisais cet effet là ?



*De là à penser*
que tu es un cochonne...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *De là à penser*
> que tu es un cochonne...




j*e n'ai pas trouvé la bonne case à cocher*


----------



## rezba (12 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et moi? Je sens le pâté de tête? :rateau:
> Mon peuple veut bien se rapprocher du votre... :love:



Si ton peuple se ramène avec des figatellus et des lonzus, il sera le bienvenu. On s'occupe des fromages, si ça ne te dérange pas.


----------



## toys (12 Décembre 2005)

je vais prendre une tranche de poitrine et deux pieds de porc.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si ton peuple se ramène avec des figatellus et des lonzus, il sera le bienvenu. On s'occupe des fromages, si ça ne te dérange pas.




*Pas*
mieux.

Tu le prends à quelle date le rafiot encore ?


----------



## rezba (13 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pas*
> mieux.
> 
> Tu le prends à quelle date le rafiot encore ?



Oui, bonne question. Tu viens pas à la nage ?


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui, bonne question. Tu viens pas à la nage ?




Non en trottinette trois vitesses avec flotteurs de course profilé


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Décembre 2005)

Si tu pars du sommet du GR20, tu dois avoir une bonne vitesse de base pour la trotinette...


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Si tu pars du sommet du GR20, tu dois avoir une bonne vitesse de base pour la trotinette...




ça sent le Guiness book 

Pas la Guiness  :mouais: :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Décembre 2005)

quoique... une petite vite fait au coin du bar.... 

ça me détendrait


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Pas*
> mieux.
> 
> Tu le prends à quelle date le rafiot encore ?



Je suis à Marseille à partir du 26 au soir...  Par avion.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je suis à Marseille à partir du 26 au soir...  Par avion.



*Offre hospitalité et bière fraîche*
contre figatellu, coppa et lonzu







:love:


----------



## mado (13 Décembre 2005)

Quand ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Décembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Quand ?




*Ah oui, tu arrives d'Ajaccio par avion*
le jour d'après le père Noel toi ?


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah oui, tu arrives d'Ajaccio par avion*
> le jour d'après le père Noel toi ?




Tu clignotes


----------



## mado (13 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah oui, tu arrives d'Ajaccio par avion*
> le jour d'après le père Noel toi ?



20h ? Comme d'hab ?


----------



## Stargazer (13 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pas la *Guiness*  :mouais: :love:



Et toi t'as mis qu'un N là ...


----------



## La mouette (13 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et toi t'as mis qu'un N là ...




Un ultime pardon du fond de mon verre presque plein et bientôt vide


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Décembre 2005)

Quoi ?  encore un


----------



## mado (13 Décembre 2005)

On en fait quoi de lui ?


----------



## Stargazer (13 Décembre 2005)

T'as tes joujoux Global là sous la main ?


----------



## elKBron (13 Décembre 2005)

on le regarde avec envie, en laissant Elle aux autres, niarkniarkniark


----------

